# Fuß kaputt...



## sushirinha (26. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ich hab da ein Problemchen, und wollte mal um Hilfe bzw. nach Erfahrungen fragen...

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren beim Treppenrunterstolpern ganz doof die Bänder im Fuß gezerrt. Und zwar nicht - wie "normal" - die am Gelenk, sondern die im Fuß (Mittelfuß?).
Naja, dann wie das eben so ist mit Krücken unterwegs gewesen, und ewig geschont.

Unter Belastung spür ich den kaputten Fuß aber nun immer wieder, was bei Bändern aber wohl einfach so ist... 

Leider gibts aber für den Fuß selbst nicht so tolle Bandagen wie fürs Gelenk, und ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich den Fuß irgendwie stabilisieren kann, dass ichs nicht schon wieder bei der kleinsten Belastung spür, bzw mich nicht so schnell verdapp..

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem, oder hat ne Idee was ich da machen könnte?

Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Honigblume (26. März 2012)

Einlagenversorgung, die den Fuß immer an der richtigen Stelle stützen?
Arztbesuche hast du schon hinter dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sushirinha (26. März 2012)

Einlage nützt doch auch nur was beim Laufen, oder?
Da hab ich in Zwischenzeit keine Probleme mehr.

Arztbesuche, jein. Ich war mal dort als ich mich verdappt hatte, da wurde mir n Rezept für ne Schachtel IBUs gegeben, wenn die Bänder gezerrt sind spürt man das eben immer wieder, das kann nicht verheilen. Die IBUs machen die Entzündung weg. 
Optimale Dauerlösung... 
Man kann das wohl irgendwie operieren, aber das will ich momentan eigentlich nicht, dann kann ich ja garnix mehr machen...


----------



## Honigblume (26. März 2012)

Unter Belastung hab ich eben auch laufen/ gehen verstanden.

OP im Fuß ist eh ultima ratio, da kann so viel kaputt gemacht werden...

Kann man den Fuß tapen?


----------



## sushirinha (26. März 2012)

Also Joggen tut in Zwischenzeit *jippieh* und Wandern mit anständigen Schuhen auch.

Hab mir erst vor kurzem endlich mein MTB gekauft, und nu merk ichs eben wieder, weil ich eben doch mal kippel und dann ungeschickt auftret...

Tapen... ja... wie?  
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das schnell zu fest wird, aber ich weiß eben auch nicht wie man das macht. Im Internet hab ich bisher nur Anleitungen fürs Gelenk gefunden...


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. März 2012)

tschuldigung wenn ich als nicht Dame meinen Senf dazugebe:
geh mal zu einem Physio und erklär ihm das Problem. Ich denke mal, dass Du damals keine KG gemacht hast, die geholfen hätte die Bänder und die Vernarbung wieder elastisch zu machen. Aber ein Physio kann Dir wohl am besten helfen und beraten.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit Klichpedalen und ordentlichen Radschuhen? Dann wäre der Fuß fest mit dem Pedal verbunden und es gäbe kein kippeln mehr, außerdem haben Radschuhe zur besseren Kraftübertragung eine relative steife Sohle was ich mir stützend vorstellen könnte 
Außerdem würde ich wie LittleBoomer raten zu nem Physiotherapeuten zu gehen, nicht nur wegen der Gymnastik (kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man da jetzt noch allzuviel machen kann) sondern vor allem wegen dem tapen! Falls es was hilft soll dieser dir zeigen wie mans macht und mit ein bisschen übung kriegt man das auch raus wie fest es beim selber machen am angenehmsten ist


----------



## sushirinha (26. März 2012)

Klickpedale bei mir?  ich fall ja so (noch) fast vom Rad 

Feste Sohle ist n Plan, ich werd wohl mal durchprobieren was ich an Schuhen hab, ansonsten, jemand nen Vorschlag für bezahlbare Schuhe?
Da ich mir jetzt erst mein Rad gekauft hab, und eben das nötigste dazu, wird es langsam doch ganz schön teuer, so auf einmal.

Den Physiotherapeuten werde ich wohl wirklich mal aufsuchen.
Da hätte mich der Arzt ja auch drauf hinweisen können :/

Momentan hab ich das Problem, dass ich ne schnelle Übergangslösung brauch, da es Mittwoch an den Gardasee geht. Natürlich mit Rad 

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Ideen!


----------



## 4mate (26. März 2012)

sushirinha schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich das Problem, dass ich ne schnelle Übergangslösung brauch, da es Mittwoch an den Gardasee geht. Natürlich mit Rad
> 
> Vielen Dank euch allen für die Ideen!


http://www.fahrrad-kaiser.de/fahrra...at=&m_kat=&navi_kat=3&kat=152&aktuelleseite=0

Radsport Kaiser Stuttgart
Heilbronner-Str. 389
70469 Stgt.-Feuerbach
*Telefon:* 0711-699 722 90

Öffnungszeiten:

Mo-Fr: 10.00 - 19.00 Uhr
Sa:      10.00 - 16.00 Uhr


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (26. März 2012)

Wie lang ist´s mit der Verletzung her, bzw. wie lange war der Fuß "unbehandelt"?


----------



## sushirinha (27. März 2012)

Der "Umknicker" ist vor 4 oder 5 Jahren passiert.
Ich bin 3 Stunden später zum Arzt, der meinte da haben die Bänder was abbekommen, hat mir nen Zinkleimverband verpasst und mich heimgeschickt - ich soll den Fuß halt hochlegen.
Hatte die Nacht drauf höllische Schmerzen, also zum nächsten Arzt: Bänder kurz vor ab, Fuß hätte bei der starken Zerrung eigentlich gebrochen sein müssen. Schmerzmittel, 1 Woche Fuß hochlegen, 2 oder 3 Wochen Krücken, danach langsam wieder belasten, wird ne Weile dauern.
Daran hab ich mich brav gehalten, nach nem halben Jahr wars auch wieder ok, nur länger auf den Zehenspitzen stehen oder hohe Schuhe ging halt nicht, wurde aber mit der Zeit immer besser. Hab den Fuß mehr oder weniger mit steigender Belastung trainiert, und habs so ganz gut in den Griff bekommen. So wurde es mir auch von nem Bekannten geraten, der Physiotherapeut ist.
Nur aufm MTB ists nun ne andere neue Belastung, die sich - weil ich eben Anfängerin bin - nicht gering halten und langsam steigern kann, da fehlt mir noch Koordination und Balance...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrissiRu (27. März 2012)

Ich würde FiveTen mit hohem Schaft versuchen. Der Schuh hat ne harte Sohle und durch den hohen Schaft gibt es noch zusätzlich Stabilität im Knöchel... 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18192
Fahr ich selber auch... 
Leider nicht ganz so günstig...


----------

